# Dígale a tu hermano



## LuanBrasileño

Hola amigos, ustedes ven la diferencia entre


Dígale a tu hermano que mañana no habrá clase para nosotros .

Dile a tu hermano que mañana no habrá clase para nosotros . 

Se sí ,  ¿ Cuál ?


----------



## Jonno

"Dígale" es tratamiento de usted. "Dile" es tratamiento de tú.

Si dices "tu hermano" tienes que decir "dile", para no mezclar formas de usted y de tú. La alternativa sería "dígale a su hermano".


----------



## LuanBrasileño

'' Dígale al señor Ricardo que voy a prestarle mi coche ''

'' Dile a tu papá que voy a prestarle mi coche '' 

El verbo en este caso está en imperativo , correcto ?


----------



## Jonno

Sí, la forma del verbo es imperativo.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Eres de España ahí ya es muy tarde , verdad ? vivo en rio de janeiro - brasil, aquí es 15:47 y está haciendo mucho calor . Me voy a la iglesia , entonces los ejemplos que te di están correctos ? Pues si es Señor tengo que decir '' Dígale'' para concordar con la conjugación de Él/Ella/Usted.


Tengo que ir a la iglesia, muchas gracias por la ayuda, saludos desde Brasil.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Jonno, yo trato tu papá como '' Usted '' yo te  digo '' Dígale a su papá ''  o '' Dígale a tu papá ''   ?


----------



## Jonno

Aquí son las 9 de la noche, hora de cenar (en España comemos y cenamos tarde respecto a otros países, cosas del cambio horario...). Además son las fiestas patronales de mi pueblo, así que no es tarde 

Los dos ejemplos de tu último mensaje son correctos. Pero la diferencia no es por decir "al señor  Ricardo" o "a tu papá", sino porque en la primera frase te diriges a tu interlocutor llamándole de usted y en la segunda de tú:

"Dígale (usted) al señor Ricardo..."
"Dile (tú) a tu papá..."


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Entonces si yo digo '' Dígale a su papá ''  estoy tratando el interlocutor de usted y el papá del interlocutor también de usted '' Su = Al papá del interlocutor ( Formal ) ''   '' Dígale '' Estoy refiriendo que usted diga al papá del interlocutor, luego, te trato como usted 


Pero, Si quiero decir '' Dile a su papá ''  es correcto ? '' Dile= Para el interlocutor decir a su papá ''   y Su = Tratando el papá del interlocutor de usted 


Correcto ?


----------



## Peterdg

Correctos:

"Dile a tu papá": tuteas a tu interlocutor.
"Dígale a su papá" tratas a tu interlocutor de usted.
"Dile a su papá": tuteas a tu interlocutor y "su papá" no es el papá de tu interlocutor sino el papá de otra (tercera) persona.

Incorrecto: "*Dígale a tu papá".



LuanBrasileño said:


> y el papá del interlocutor también de usted


No dice nada sobre el  tratamiento del papá. Es posible que trates a tu interlocutor de usted y a su papá de tú.


----------



## Jonno

Tanto "dígale" como "su" se refieren al interlocutor. Lo verás más claro si en vez de "papá" usas un objeto u otra cosa: "beba su agua", "bebe tu agua". En el primer caso tratas de usted a la otra persona, en el segundo caso de tú. Pero en ningún caso "agua" es tratada de usted ni de tú.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Si digo '' Dile  '' tendré que utilizar tú

Si digo '' Dígale '' tendré que utilizar usted

¿ Correcto ?

Voy a darle un ejemplo , a ver si lo entendí .

Supongamos que esté tú y yo hablando,  yo te pido si puedes decir al papá de nuestro amigo '' preguntarle si su hijo puede ir en la fiesta ''

Oye Peterdg y que pasó con  ricardo ? no vendrá ?

Tú me dices   : No,  no vendrá , su papá no lo dejo venir para la fiesta  ( en este caso no sé si utilizo Le dejo o Lo dejo )

Y yo te digo : Dile a su papá que vamos Llegar temprano '' O sea, te estoy pidiendo para decir al papá de Ricardo , decirle que vamos Llegar temprano.

En este caso informal 

Si te digo '' Dígale a su papá que Llegaremos temprano ''  Te estoy pidiendo para decir al papá de Ricardo , para dejar ricardo venir para la fiesta '' y te trato como usted


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Dale F5 para que se actualice la página . y leen  otra vez


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Yo digo que '' Dígale a su papá ''  Te estoy pidiendo para decir al papá de otra persona


Oye Peter , ¿ Dónde está  Ricardo ? 

Tú me respondes :  Está en casa, su papá no lo dejo salir de casa '' 

Yo te digo  : Dile a su papá que Llegaremos temprano 


Te trato como tú y te pido un favor '' Para preguntar al papa de ricardo si deja ricardo  salir de casa ''


----------



## Peterdg

LuanBrasileño said:


> su papá no lo dejo venir para la fiesta ( en este caso no sé si utilizo Le dejo o Lo dejo )


Con los verbos "hacer" y "dejar", si el verbo que sigue es intransitivo, es "lo/la dejo/hago...". Si el verbo es transitivo, es "le dejo/hago ...". Como "venir" es intransitivo, es "lo dejo venir". Un ejemplo con un verbo transitivo: "le hago cantar una canción".

"Dígale a su papá" es ambiguo: "su papá" puede referirse al papá de tu interlocutor pero también al papá de una tercera persona (el papá de Ricardo en tu ejemplo)


----------



## Jonno

Es ambiguo pero el contexto suele dejar claro a qué persona se refiere. Sólo si no está claro se especifica.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Buena, pero, en este caso estoy tratando de tú, ¿ cierto ?


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Jonno said:


> Es ambiguo pero el contexto suele dejar claro a qué persona se refiere. Sólo si no está claro se especifica.




Sí, porque en este caso yo no preciso decir '' Dile al papá de ricardo  que Llegaremos temprano ''    Voy a decir '' Dile a su papá que Llegaremos temprano'' No preciso decir a quien, porque, ya puedo saber de quien estoy hablando ''


Si en el ejemplo '' Dile a su papá que Llegaremos temprano  ''  Si dejo solo '' Dile '' nadie sabrá si estoy hablando del papá de ricardo o de ricardo , cierto ?


----------



## Peterdg

LuanBrasileño said:


> en este caso estoy


¿En qué caso?


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Dale f5, es que cambié algunas cosas ...


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Peterdg said:


> ¿En qué caso?




Yo te digo : Dile a su papá que Llegaremos temprano  ''


No preciso decir '' Dile al papá de ricardo que Llegaremos temprano ''  

No puedo decir : Dile que Llegaremos temprano ( No sabrás de quien estoy hablando ) si es del papá o del hijo

Correcto Decir : Dile a su Papá que Llegaremos temprano  ( En este caso te trato como tú )


----------



## Peterdg

Otra vez:
Hay cinco personas
A: el que habla
B: el que escucha lo que dice A
B': el papá de B
C: una tercera persona (Ricardo)
C': el papá de C

Entonces:
A le dice a B: "Dígale a su papà": "su papá" puede referirse a B' o a C'. Por eso es ambiguo.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Yo te entiendo pero tu no me entiendes, estoy explicando incorrectamente , quiero decirte el siguiente 


'' Hablo directamente con usted y te digo ''  Dígale a su papá que hoy tendrá parrillada  '' en este caso el tratamiento de usted no es para tu papá sino para usted  o sea '' Es incorrecto si yo digo '' Dígale a tu papá '' pues dígale es tratamiento formal '' Pero ,  Me estoy referiendose a usted , pero, si tuviera una  otra persona, también podría está referiendome  a ella


Y si yo digo '' Dile a tu papá '' te trato como '' Tú '' informal ''

Si yo digo '' Dile a su papá '' sigo tratándote como tú pero aquí hablo de una tercera persona no de tu papá , cierto ?


----------



## Peterdg

LuanBrasileño said:


> Yo te entiendo pero tu no me entiendes, estoy explicando incorrectamente , quiero decirte el siguiente
> 
> 
> '' Hablo directamente con usted y te digo ''  Dígale a su papá que hoy tendrá parrillada  '' en este caso el tratamiento de usted no es para tu papá sino para usted  o sea '' Es incorrecto si yo digo '' Dígale a tu papá '' pues dígale es tratamiento formal '' Pero ,  Me estoy referiendose a usted , pero, si tuviera una  otra persona, también podría está referiéndome  a ella
> 
> 
> Y si yo digo '' Dile a tu papá '' te trato como '' Tú '' informal ''
> 
> Si yo digo '' Dile a su papá '' sigo tratándote como tú pero aquí hablo de una tercera persona no de tu papá , cierto ?


Sí, es lo que ya dije en mi post #9.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

¿ Entonces mis ejemplos que te di ahora , están correctos ? 

Resumo 


'' Dígale a su ''  Formal    - Aquí a usted o también podría estar referiéndome a una tercera persona.

'' Dile a tú ''  Informal  

'' Dile a su ''   te estoy tratando como tú , pero, referiéndome de una tercera persona .

Como también podría decir '' Cuál es su nombre '' o nombre de él o te estoy preguntando tu nombre pero formalmente


Él/ella/usted.


----------



## Peterdg

LuanBrasileño said:


> ¿ Entonces mis ejemplos que te di ahora , están correctos ?
> 
> Resumo
> 
> 
> '' Dígale a su ''  Formal    - Aquí a usted o también podría estar referiéndome a una tercera persona.
> 
> '' Dile a tú ''  Informal
> 
> '' Dile a su ''   te estoy tratando como tú , pero, referiéndome de una tercera persona .
> 
> Como también podría decir '' Cuál es su nombre '' o nombre de él o te estoy preguntando tu nombre pero formalmente
> 
> 
> Él/ella/usted.


¡Exacto!


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Muchísimas  Gracias a todos que me ayudaron 


'' Dígale a tu' Jamás ...  ¿ Cierto ? 


Saludos, 

Un abrazo desde Brasil.


----------



## Jonno

LuanBrasileño said:


> '' Dígale a tu' Jamás ... ¿ Cierto ?


Así es, te lo dije en el primer mensaje: no debes mezclar tratamiento de usted y de tú cuando te diriges a la misma persona en una frase.

Por cierto ¿has leído mi mensaje sobre los signos de puntuación y los espacios aquí?: http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/nos-tomamos-una-foto-y-nos-sacamos-una-foto.3056627/
Veo que sigues cometiendo los mismos errores.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Hola amigo, muchísimas gracias por el interés en ayudarme, voy a escribirlos en una hoja de cuaderno, saludos desde Brasil.

Aprovechando te voy a pedir una otra ayuda, Supongamos que yo esté hablando y te trato como usted, usted tiene muchos hijos y yo te pregunto, Jonno, Dígale a sus hijos que tienen un papá muy inteligente, ¿Estaría correcto?

Si hablo con varias personas y les digo, Dígales a sus hijos que mañana no habrá clase.  Pero, en este caso,  ¿Dígales sigue siendo un tratamiento formal aunque estoy hablando con varias personas?


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Nuevamente, Dígale a ellos, ¿es correcto?  Te estoy pidiendo para decir a ellos y te estoy tratando formalmente.


----------



## Jonno

Si hablas con una persona el imperativo es "diga".

Si hablas con varias personas el imperativo es "digan".

A este imperativo puedes añadirle pronombres (me, nos, le, les, lo, los...) que representan personas u objetos a los que se refiere la orden.

Por tanto, "dígale a sus hijos" no es correcto porque son varios los hijos y tendría que ser "dígales" (usted > diga, a ellos > les). Es el mismo caso de tu segunda consulta, pero en vez de "hijos" estás usando "ellos".

"Dígales a sus hijos" hablando con varias personas tampoco es correcto, sino "díganles" (ustedes > digan, a ellos > les).


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Dígale a su hijo = para usted decir a su hijo

Dígales a sus hijo=  para usted decir a sus hijos

Maestros, Díganle a miguel el secreto, Díganselo. 

Maestros, Díganles a los papás de miguel, Lo que él hizo de errado. 


Yo vi un ejemplo y estaba así...   dígale a ellos (que desactive mi facebook), dígales y me avisa. ¿Qué te parece?


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Si yo hablo con un publico de personas, Díganles la verdad a sus hijos.

Si yo pido que un publico de personas digan la verdad a mi hijo, Díganle la verdad a mi hijo.

Pero, ¿no puedo decir Digan la verdad a mi hijo?  Sin el C.I ?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

LuanBrasileño said:


> Si yo hablo con un p*ú*blico de personas, Díganles la verdad a sus hijos.  (Cada uno a su o sus hijos respectivos)
> 
> Si yo pido que un p*ú*blico de personas diga la verdad a mi hijo, Díganle la verdad a mi hijo.
> 
> Pero, ¿no puedo decir Digan la verdad a mi hijo? *¿*Sin el C.I.?


Hola.

Sí que puedes omitir el _le_; el C.I. sigue ahí (_a mi hijo_), lo que has hecho es no duplicarlo. Pero es verdad que lo más habitual en castellano es duplicar los complementos, sobre todo el indirecto, y suena más natural _Dígan*le* la verdad a mi hijo.
_
Saludos


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Vale amigos, muchísimas gracias, que dios les bendiga.


----------

